# adam's rotors inc. | CUSTOMIZABLE, MADE-TO-ORDER, REPLACEMENT BRAKE ROTORS!



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*BUILD YOUR CUSTOM ORDER | MACHINE PATTERN, ZINC FINISH, HUB COATING, METALLURGY, & BRAKE PAD/STAINLESS STEEL LINE/FLUID PKGS.*
*
WWW.ADAMSROTORS.COM
*
adam's rotors inc. started out small and remains that way...a tight knit, self-owned & operated company established & going strong since 2006. 
the small outfit and one-on-one interaction creates only the best service w/quick response & even faster made-to-order set-ups. with top notch products, this lends hand to our success thus far.
working 24/7 throughout the day, any and all questions are answered within the hour to the best of our ability, if not instantly.
being an online company we do business direct via email, instant message, PM, and over the web in our ever growing threads...we're always here ready to reply!
we are a fully made-to-order, replacement disc brake, rotor manufacturer...*we offer only factory fit, OE spec, plug n' play discs.*




*WE CATER TO THE CAR ENTHUSIAST WHO NOT ONLY NEEDS NEW BRAKE ROTORS, BUT WANTS SOMETHING DIFFERENT BEHIND A NICE SET OF WHEELS.*

be it looks or performance, adam's rotors is the only company to bring you over 17+ machine pattern variations (most of which are exclusive to AR), 3 zinc finish offerings, and 5 ceramic-silica hub coating options.

*YOU PICK, WHAT YOU WANT AT AN ALL-INCLUSIVE PRICE | COMPLIMENTARY CORROSION PREVENTION, FREE SHIPPING, CHOICE OF DRILLING, SLOTTING, AND/OR DIMPLING, ALL LOADED INTO OUR WEBSTORE.*

adam's rotors expertise is in the VW/audi market, but do set-ups for ANY make/models car/truck/van…check to our store!



*WHY ADAM’S ROTORS? WE’RE DIFFERENT!*

because we do what no one else does. AR is a customizable product, having managed to turn a boring replacement product into something different. it's a have-it-your-way, made-to-order modification item ideal for any enthusiast. now, instead of just picking 1 of 1-3 drilled or slotted rotor styles from off-the-shelf inventory, we offer over 17+ patterns for your choice/taste, how YOU want them. after that pick a zinc for corrosion prevention...silver? gold? maybe black? thereafter you can even add one of our coated hub colors in a satin ceramic finish to finalize your set and truly give them polished, unique look. we now even offer upgraded metallurgy, to a stronger premium grade high carbon iron if you so wish. we at AR believe a rotor ISN'T just a plain ol' service part...rather a fun, custom, cool way to not only enhance the look of your car, but add performance, protection, and something different to your build, with a ton of bang for your buck!

*oh yeh...and they actually perform!!!
*_track tested, endurance race team approved;_ check it out HERE.



*QUALITY, IT'S ALL IN THE DETAILS...*

we chamfer each drill hole and pay extreme attention to how we lay down our machining…taking meticulous measures to avoid each and every vent rib; the internal cooling veins in most modern vented brake rotors. AR will not drill a rotor we are unable to do so with and thus unlike most, never have issues. this is another reason why unlike many, we also offer dimples and unique slot patterns, ways of avoiding this and offering better, longer lasting, quality products when we see possible issues with venting. lastly each set is made for YOU without the limitations of pattern & finish pre-made, “in stock”, off-the-shelf parts have. instead, we start each order upon payment & cater to your needs/wants for your car.

*HOW IT WORKS:*these are customized by you & made per order; you'll have them in about 2-3 weeks...
(this takes in account ordering raw material, ship time to the shop, pattern machining, zinc finishing, hub coating & curing, packaging, & shipment pick-up!)
we hold NO inventory & are held to the same final sale terms as our policy.
we make ONLY factory fit replacement rotors to OE spec. plug n' play original fitment.
whatever one-off size you may be after other than what your car came with, will need to be based off another application's rotor that already exists.
in some cases, we can _open_ up hub bore and modify bolt-patterns (within reason) but we need to discuss via email, first.
*
YOU TELL US HOW YOU WANT THEM!
*

dimpled
drilled
slotted
dimpled/slotted
drilled/slotted
dimple/dimple/slot
drill/drill/slot
AR race (exclusive double slot)
AR street (exclusive double slot/drill)
AR track (exclusive double slot/dimple)
AR sport I (exclusive over-dimple)
AR sport II (exclusive over-slot)
AR speed (exclusive multi-slot)
AR dift I (exclusive triple curve)
AR drift II (exclusive triple curve/slot)
AR drag I (exclusive cross-hatch/slot)
AR drag II (exclusive cross-hatch/double slot)
silver zinc, for brilliant rust-free finish is STANDARD on all orders, is a corrosion prevention process/measure, BUT...

**COLORED ZINC FINISH:*
gold zinc or black zinc finishes are a subtle, unique, aesthetic touch for your rotors, very few offer!

also...

**HUBS COATINGS:*
this gives the rotor a nice clean, tailored, finished look.
the rotor is still standard silver zinc dipped, with a high temp, satin, ceramic-silica finish.
available in 5 colors…we can do some custom colors, so let us know what you need/want.

or

**G4000 HIGH CARBON IRON METTALURGY UPGRADE:*
we have started to offer a premium grade cast iron option, available for most all applications. 
standard grade G3000 is great and more than sufficient for most any use, but in some scenario's, a stronger iron is beneficial. 
reports of longer lasting rotors have been found, ideal for high mileage cars, haulers, or even heavy track goers who really beat up their brakes. 
it also greatly reduces the worry of pad squeal in cases of high friction with high performance brake pads. 
the harder iron is stronger and fights warping and cracking concerns, and higher carbon & chromium levels aid in oxidation resistance. 
another great benefit to the G4000 upgrade, is the price includes a premium black coating on the rotor at no charge.

*WWW.ADAMSROTORS.COM*
*
**ONE (1) YEAR exchange warranty for: *
manufacture defects (cracking) per rotor...on all orders!!!

*EVERY ORDERS IS FINAL-SALE, ONCE PROCESSED | NO EXCEPTIONS.*
again, we hold NO inventory & are held to the same final sale terms as our policy.
if there is EVER any issue with fitment/error on OUR end, we will ALWAYS make it right!

*AR EXCLUSIVES-*
*
AR drift I [triple curve] & **AR drift II [triple curve/slot]:
*








_[must be ordered with coated hubs]
_*
AR drag I [cross-hatch/slot] & **AR drag II [cross-hatch/double slot]:*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR speed [multi-slot] & **AR track [double slot/dimple]**:
*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR sport I [over-dimple] & **AR sport II [over-slot]:
*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR race [double slot] & **AR street [double slot/drill]:
*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]_


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

_[LIMITED: made only for Adam's close friends & family for Christmas 2015. we have a small batch left, we've decided to offer to our loyal, supporting customers, while inventory lasts]
_


these are top quality custom generated, laser cut & etched, wood coasters; designed exactly to spec of 6 of our exclusive patterns. the lug holes & hub bores are cut thru, along with accurate slotting, dimpling, drilling, and AR's chamfered edges. they are sturdy, absorbent, 3/16" thick coasters, in 3.9" diameter Basswood. these are solid wood, not laminated, which can handle water/moisture making them great, usable drink holders. the set of 6 coasters come in a tin w/unique label design. stack the set on the lid and it can also be used to display the coasters on your desk or coffee table.

*SHOP NOW: www.adamsrotors.com/MERCH*

the 6 patterns included are:
AR sport I, AR sport II, AR speed, AR drift II, AR drag II, & AR street/track


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

=SUPPORT ADAM'S ROTORS=


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)




----------

